# suche Digital Kabel TV-Karte



## Alex2201 (10. August 2008)

Hi ich bin auf der suche nach ner Tv-karte mit der ich das Digital-Kabelsignal empfangen kann.


Sie sollte nicht zu teuer sein und gute Bild Qualiliefern so das man das bild auch auf nen Full HD-Tv Gerät anschauen kann

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen


----------



## godxtreme (20. August 2008)

Hi, die Frage ist ja auch welchen Kabelanbieter du nutzt. 
Habe mir damals die TT DVB-C 1501 gekauft. Die lief auch bis zum Keywechsel ganz gut. Momentan klappt da bei mir leider gar nix, das CI erkennt die Karte nicht mehr. 

Qualitätsmässig isses auf jedenfall gut und auch nicht zu teuer. Ausserdem wäre eine vernünftige Viewer auch gut. Hier tut bei mir der DVBViewer seine Dienste sehr gut.


----------



## Mosed (20. August 2008)

Ich schließe mich da mal an, wobei ich lieber extern nutze, um nicht den eh vollen PC noch voller zu machen.

Bei normalen Kabel braucht man ja kein CI, sofern man kein Pay-TV nutzen will...


Folgende Geräte habe ich schon auf die schnelle gefunden (mein Anspruch: digital, gutes Bild, HD unterstützung):

extern:
TechniSat CableStar USB 2 HD CI [4105/3733]
TerraTec - Produkte - TV - Hybrid (Analog + Digital) - TerraTec

intern:
TechniSat CableStar HD 2 [4098/3733]

hat jemand dazu was zu sagen?


----------



## grubsnek (21. August 2008)

zu den Karten selbst kann ich nichts sagen. Ich habe schon eine etwas ältere Karte von TerraTec und habe mir kürzlich die neue TV Software runtergeladen. 
Die ist wirklich gut gelungen. Damit kann man komfortabel Sendungen aufnehmen oder Zeitversetzt fernsehen.


----------

